# Funny story about the drought.



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

A friend lives on one of the lakes North of Houston. In the spring he moved his boat out of storage, put it in the lake, and lifted it up in the boat lift on his dock. As it's been so hot, it's been a while since he's used it.

He's watched the level of the lake dropping and decided move his boat back to storage. Concerned that the water level was too low, he had the area by his dock dredged out to deeper water. This cost quite a bit, but it's an expensive boat and he takes care of it.

He got his truck and trailer out, took it to the ramp, and his wife brought him back home. He checked the boat's battery and fluid levels and everything checked out, so he started to lower the boat. It went down to within a foot of the water and started back up. After cycling it a few times he realized that the water had dropped a little over 3' and he was reaching the end of the cables.

Right now he's trying to figure out what to do next......


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

get new and longer cables, but in the meantime fire up the torches.....sploosh


----------

